# Intel HD 3000 Dx 11 somehow



## Dricanus (Feb 16, 2013)

*Intel HD 3000 Dx 11 somehow and missing registry*

So my Graphics card has Directx 11 somehow even though it does not support it which is stopping me from doing quite a few things any fixs for this also I was looking where directx is in the Registry and I appear to not have it in there.
the [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\DirectX] one I mean.


----------



## alpenadiver (Jul 31, 2007)

Go to Run > type in DXdiag it will show which version you have, and if there are any errors.


----------



## Dricanus (Feb 16, 2013)

I already did it says there is no errors and that I have dx11


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Direct X 11 comes pre-installed in Windows 7, you can't uninstall it. In the attached picture, This is how it should look in the Registry for Windows 7.
What is the make and model# of your computer? Go to the manufacturers *support/download drivers* and type in your make and model # and download the latest video driver for your computer.


----------



## Dricanus (Feb 16, 2013)

I have already done so, also my Registry looks like this http://i.imgur.com/BWniw0A.png and I have a Asus U56E-bbl5


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Go to Start/Search and type *CMD* Right click the *CMD* icon in the search results and* Run As Administrator.* In the *Elevated Command Prompt* type *SFC /scannow* and press enter. This will replace and missing system files.


----------



## Dricanus (Feb 16, 2013)

I ran it and it appears to have not been able to fix anything http://i.imgur.com/Ou5Wybt.png


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Restart the computer and press *F8 *in the Advanced Boot Menu choose R*epair Your Computer. *


----------



## Dricanus (Feb 16, 2013)

it just says that there is one fix waiting and to restart and use sfc again, so I did but it still says that.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

You will need a Windows 7 DVD or use the Recovery Partition to repair the Windows install.


----------

